# Newb.. Do I need to calibrate for my sound card and my mic?



## cjhoffmn (Jan 3, 2014)

I have recently purchased miniDSP UMIK from the recommendation here, and have been using REW to help tune my modest production studio (mostly mixing / mastering). I've downloaded the calibration file for my mic and successfully loaded it. However, I'm a little confused about whether I need to go through the calibration file generation for my soundcard as well. I'm using a babyface pro and can easily loopback in the software but it appeared to me in my first attempt at it that it would replace the calibration file from my mic, not be loaded separately. 

Is it recommended to generate the calibration file for a sound card if you are running a miniDSP with its own calibration file?
Is yes - can you link me to the right place to see how to load that calibration file in addition to the mic calibration file?

Thanks for your help - I've already massively improved the response in my room using REW to find a better spot for my speakers. Looking forward to using it to dial in my room even more!


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

cjhoffmn said:


> I have recently purchased miniDSP UMIK from the recommendation here, and have been using REW to help tune my modest production studio (mostly mixing / mastering). I've downloaded the calibration file for my mic and successfully loaded it. However, I'm a little confused about whether I need to go through the calibration file generation for my soundcard as well. I'm using a babyface pro and can easily loopback in the software but it appeared to me in my first attempt at it that it would replace the calibration file from my mic, not be loaded separately.
> 
> Is it recommended to generate the calibration file for a sound card if you are running a miniDSP with its own calibration file?
> Is yes - can you link me to the right place to see how to load that calibration file in addition to the mic calibration file?
> ...


When using a USB mic like the UMIK, a sound card calibration file is not needed. A sound card calibration file is only meaningful with a closed measurement loop configuration, where both the input and output of the sound card are in the measurement loop. The USB mic bypasses the sound car input, so the sound card's output is the only part in use and its FR will be pretty flat anyway, flatter than a mic pre-amp stage.

So, NO sound card calibration file is needed.


----------



## cjhoffmn (Jan 3, 2014)

Great! Thank you!


----------

